# Ollie's 120x45x45: Update 04/08/12



## OllieNZ (6 Feb 2012)

Hi All
Welcome to my journal. Where to start?
Tank Spec:
120x45x45cm
Lights:
3x 54w T5 avaliable with the option to use 1,2 or all 3
Substrate: John Innes no3 soil capped with Unipac Samoa sand coarse
Hardscape: Cotswold Stone

Time for pics























Enjoy


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Dry Start (photo heavy)*

Love the hardscape, its amazing just how many rocks you can get in a tank that big hey?! 

What other plants you planning to put in there?

Sam


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Dry Start (photo heavy)*

Thanks Sam,
It wasnt just the amount of rock 50kg+ BTW, its also the amount of substrate 10kgs of playsand as a filler,5litres of soil and 12.5kgs of the samoa and the left hand side is still not as high as I wanted.
I still havent nailed the plant list down yet but will be mostly crypts. Im thinking vallis for back right corner which is where the filter in/out will be, one of the smaller crypt species for accenting around the rocks. 

Does anyone know of a crypt that grows to around 8-12inches tall?


----------



## toadass (7 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Dry Start (photo heavy)*

Good start mate, original stone being used. 
What lighting unit is that you are using?


----------



## OllieNZ (7 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Dry Start (photo heavy)*



			
				toadass said:
			
		

> Good start mate, original stone being used.
> What lighting unit is that you are using?


Thanks,
Light is a 120cm Bio-Pur 3x T5 unit http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.bio-pur.de/


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Well Its been nearly a week and the only thing showing any signs of growth is a few tips on the moss. Is this what I should expect to be seeing?


----------



## foxfish (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Probably about right, do you have all the lights on?
I have found the more light the better with a dry start, personally I completely seal the top & just fill with enough water to cover the substrate but, if you have a steep slope then the rear plants might not have enough moisture?
I have found the more humid the better you might need to put a heater in there in a bucket of water.
Those are just my thought as I know some folk don't have any problems with dry starts...


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Thanks,
I sealed the tank with clingfilm and filled water to substrate level from the start Ive been spraying with plain water daily but have only been using 2 bulbs. I'll start using the third. I've also just whipped up an NPK mix to spray instead of plain water.


----------



## foxfish (12 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Hmm you shouldn't need to spray anything if the humidity is up enough, probably opening up the cling film lets all the humidity out?
In my set ups the glass is dripping wet from condensation & the cling film is covered in droplets of water however, I do use a heat pad under the tank.


----------



## Maloney (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Hi, Cotswold stone is limestone, wont this affect the PH levels ? just a thought


----------



## hinch (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*



			
				Maloney said:
			
		

> Hi, Cotswold stone is limestone, wont this affect the PH levels ? just a thought



regular water changes should keep that and the tds in check as its a fairly hard stone


----------



## foxfish (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Difficult to do a water change when there is no water above the substrate..


----------



## hinch (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

with so little water though you'll hardly get much of a ph change as at most only a tiny part of the rock would be submerged


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Feb 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*



			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> Difficult to do a water change when there is no water above the substrate..


   
I've already checked on the stone issue issue, I have very hard water. http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17407


			
				foxfish said:
			
		

> I have found the more humid the better you might need to put a heater in there in a bucket of water.


I think this may be the issue. I will have to dig out a spare heater


----------



## OllieNZ (9 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Emersed Growth (or lack of)*

Well I've finally got the tank planted up but it hasn't been without issues. 
The emersed phase didnt go well at all. Nothing really grew and I couldn't keep the humidity high enough which killed the anubis. In my efforts to keep the humidity up I accidently left the water level too high and developed a bad case bga which bloomed in a big way when I flooded tank. Anyway a quick pic



Still needs a bit more tidying and somthing to replace the anubis.


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*

A couple of pics of my breeding brevis
Male of one pair



The other pair


----------



## Radik (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*

Nice Fish Ollie, these are not plant destructive right?


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*



			
				Radik said:
			
		

> Nice Fish Ollie, these are not plant destructive right?


Thanks Radik. Not at all. They are a very good cichlid for a planted tank, the males top out at around 2" and unlike most other shellies they dont really dig. They will try bury their shell on occasion by excavating underneath it but pushing the shell into the substrate for them stops this. They arent really bothered by the flow or co2 but dont tolerate much of temp drop during water changes.


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*

And a few more, also a big thanks to Themuleous for the use of the DSLR


----------



## Antipofish (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*

Ollie, being Tanganyikans, do you have to keep the pH up above 8 ?  Can we see a FTS please  ? I would LOVE to have a setup with just these.  Or other Tangs come to that... Altolamprologus Comprecisseps or Calvus for example, or Leleupis or Julidochromis Marlieri.  I don't know how plant friendly they are though (although I realise a planted aquarium is not biotopic for them).


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Apr 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Ollie, being Tanganyikans, do you have to keep the pH up above 8 ?  Can we see a FTS please  ? I would LOVE to have a setup with just these.  Or other Tangs come to that... Altolamprologus Comprecisseps or Calvus for example, or Leleupis or Julidochromis Marlieri.  I don't know how plant friendly they are though (although I realise a planted aquarium is not biotopic for them).



With Thames Valley water, chemistry is not an issue (that why I have these rather than apistos  ) ph is only 7.5ish but 200+ppm of caco3. These guys are fish Ive breed myself. I unfortunatley lost the parents due to bumping the temp up for whitespot treatment. Alot of tangs would be suitable for planted tanks as long as you scape in suitable homes for them. They ignore plants, the only issue is that some species are bulldozers with fins. All the ones you mentioned would be good. Alot of research is required to keep multiple species sucessfully ie. dont mix larger julies (marlieri) with smaller shellies (brevis,multies) as the female julies will pull the shellies out of their shells to get at the eggs/fry, dont mix birchardi complex with ANYTHING!! and quite alot of other generic rules. Im more than happy to answer any questions.
FTS is on page 2


----------



## OllieNZ (6 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: Fishy Pics*

Well a few quick pics. Trimmed, moved and made a couple of hardscape adjustments
Before




After



and a couple of new additions



From the bag to snail destruction in under 5 seconds such a neat little fish.


----------



## Antipofish (6 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Ollie they look so cool.  How are they with other fish ?  And whats the plant in the middle of your tank please ?


----------



## OllieNZ (6 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

The plant I bought in holland as dwarf corymbosa, AE sells it http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hyd...-p-5904.html?zenid=sjlt1i6evj0r6bi48l0dc7vrn3

The puffers are fine so far: ignored the tetras, figured out to stay out of the brevis's way, found my nerites which they showed a bit of interest in but gave up in the end(the nerites are nearly twice their size  ) and dont seem to have noticed the amanos  .


----------



## Ady34 (6 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Lovely looking set up.... i could do with some snail hunters, ive come to the conclusion that its snails eating my hydrocotle and staurogyne... little buggers! Want some loaches really but think they will munch the shrimp.
Anyway as said, nice looking scape, positive adjustments to hardscape imo too, gives a good left/right planting balance now whilst retaining the triangle shape . Unusual fish choices too which is nice to see. 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Antipofish (7 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> The plant I bought in holland as dwarf corymbosa, AE sells it http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/hyd...-p-5904.html?zenid=sjlt1i6evj0r6bi48l0dc7vrn3
> 
> The puffers are fine so far: ignored the tetras, figured out to stay out of the brevis's way, found my nerites which they showed a bit of interest in but gave up in the end(the nerites are nearly twice their size  ) and dont seem to have noticed the amanos  .



So , I have ;
1 panda cory (still small)
6 med sized Corydoras Schwartzi
11 Rummy Nose Tetra's
3 dwarf neon rainbowfish
1 male Apistogramma Agasizzi

You reckon dwarf puffers would be OK with that ?


----------



## OllieNZ (7 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Lovely looking set up.... i could do with some snail hunters, ive come to the conclusion that its snails eating my hydrocotle and staurogyne... little buggers! Want some loaches really but think they will munch the shrimp.
> Anyway as said, nice looking scape, positive adjustments to hardscape imo too, gives a good left/right planting balance now whilst retaining the triangle shape . Unusual fish choices too which is nice to see.
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Thanks, the puffers will munch shrimp aswell. You could try throwing a piece of cucmber in overnight and pull it out in the morning covered in snails, this works well for me.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> OllieNZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Short answer No. 
It usally depends on the disposition of the puffer in question but from what I've read corys are one fish they dont tend to get on with(to the detriment of the corys). Also a few other things to consider are: they not strong swimmers so would struggle in a high flow tank, they can be very nippy and agressive but wouldnt stand up to being attacked by the apisto if they annoyed it. They are really best suited to a species only tank and will be going into my 60cm by themselves in a few more days once they have put a big dent in my snail population


----------



## Ady34 (7 May 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> You could try throwing a piece of cucmber in overnight and pull it out in the morning covered in snails, this works well for me.


Good tip, ill give that a go.
Cheers,
Ady.


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Well Update Time.



I have decided to run the tank low tec so it has been pretty much ignored for the last month. I'll be doing a trim and adding some stauro to the foreground in the next couple of days. Im still at a loss what to do with the right hand side of the tank so any ideas would be appreciated.
Im now in the process of changing my stocking. The cardinals and breeding brevis pairs are getting moved into my 60cm and over the next few weeks I'll be adding:
6x Congo Tetras
4x Port Hole Catfish
2x Ctenopoma Acutirostre
2x African Brown Knife Fish (I picked these up Friday)


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Ollie thats a great FTS. Would love to see the full size image.  Leaves looking crisp and clean and healthy.  Hows about a left to right, front to back, tour of the planting to help the newbies (and to help the "learners" like me verify what we think stuff is) hehe. ?


----------



## creg (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

6x Congo Tetras
4x Port Hole Catfish
2x Ctenopoma Acutirostre
2x African Brown Knife Fish 

really cool selection of fish


----------



## awtong (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Congo's are big impressive fish and I love mine.  Select them carefully as some colour up better than others.  I personally always chose fish that have a strong orange colouration just above the lateral line as these develop better overall colour.  

Andy


----------



## OllieNZ (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Congo's are big impressive fish and I love mine.  Select them carefully as some colour up better than others.  I personally always chose fish that have a strong orange colouration just above the lateral line as these develop better overall colour.
> 
> Andy


Thanks for the tip  . The ones my Lfs stock seem to have quite bold coloration so should be good.



			
				Antipofish said:
			
		

> Ollie thats a great FTS. Would love to see the full size image.  Leaves looking crisp and clean and healthy.  Hows about a left to right, front to back, tour of the planting to help the newbies (and to help the "learners" like me verify what we think stuff is) hehe. ?



Thanks,
http://s809.photobucket.com/albums/zz15/OllieNZ/ Here is a link to my photobucket, you should pick up the full pic on there. It was taken with my phone so isn't the biggest pic.
As to your other requests my camera is bust (hence the fts with the phone) so you will have to do your best with the fts and I'll let you know if your right or wrong  



			
				creg said:
			
		

> 6x Congo Tetras
> 4x Port Hole Catfish
> 2x Ctenopoma Acutirostre
> 2x African Brown Knife Fish
> ...


Thanks, 
I like to deviate from the norm and it's nice to have the tank space to do so, as most odd fish are slightly on the larger side


----------



## faizal (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> ......be doing a trim and adding some stauro to the foreground in the next couple of days. Im still at a loss what to do with the right hand side of the tank so any ideas would be appreciated.



I'm sorry but,....you could do that? I didn't know you could grow stauros in a non co2 tank    Are you planning on adding excel or something? It looks amazing Ollie   . IMHO I think the right side looks nice with an open space as you have it in there.

I like what you've done with the rocks too,...nice little caves here & there. Very cosy spots.


----------



## OllieNZ (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but,....you could do that? I didn't know you could grow stauros in a non co2 tank    Are you planning on adding excel or something? It looks amazing Ollie   . IMHO I think the right side looks nice with an open space as you have it in there.
> 
> I like what you've done with the rocks too,...nice little caves here & there. Very cosy spots.



Thanks,
Not sure the stauro knows it cant grow in a non co2 tank  They are some cuttings I got off a friend and were only going in the bin anyway. He was growing it for quite a while without co2 so here goes nothing.

Antipofish,
I've tried getting some close ups but I'm not happy with the quality so no pics sorry. Here is the plant list.
Hygrophila Corymbosa (left and right rear)
Cryptocoryne Diversen? (left in front of the Hygro)
Hygrophila Compacta (dwarf Corymbsa, front to rear on right)
Cryptocoryne Balansae (right rear corner)
Java Moss
Unknown mini Crypt in the gap in the rocks at the front.


----------



## Ady34 (12 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Hi Ollie, the tank is looking really nice, and as said, im also unsure you need anything for the right foreground, however some stauro and possibly some more of the brown crypts to seperate the greens would work well with your current look and fill it in there a bit more if thats what your looking for.
As a side, if your ever thinning those unnamed mini crypts nicely filling the gaps between your rocks, id happily purchase a few from you   
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## OllieNZ (13 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				Ady34 said:
			
		

> Hi Ollie, the tank is looking really nice, and as said, im also unsure you need anything for the right foreground, however some stauro and possibly some more of the brown crypts to seperate the greens would work well with your current look and fill it in there a bit more if thats what your looking for.
> As a side, if your ever thinning those unnamed mini crypts nicely filling the gaps between your rocks, id happily purchase a few from you
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Thanks Ady,
I've been thinking along similar lines. I may just pull the balansae and move the corymbosa into that back corner. Thin the diversen out and put the spares where the corymbosa is. I added the stauro last night in the front centre and as it grows I'll spread it along to the right.
I dont relish the thought of pulling up that balansae though, that's gonna make a *BIG* mess.
I'll keep you in mind for the mini crypts but they have been very slow growing so it may be a while.


----------



## Little-AL (13 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Nice tank! Like the rock layout... Look forward to seeing the Knifes in there!


----------



## OllieNZ (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				Little-AL said:
			
		

> Nice tank! Like the rock layout... Look forward to seeing the Knifes in there!


Thanks,
A few close ups, sorry for the quality, I'm stuck with my phone camera till I buy a new one


----------



## Alastair (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

looks fantastic ollie, 
how often are you doing water changes and how much if so, are you adding ferts etc?


----------



## Polyester (15 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Very nice, healty plants you got there


----------



## OllieNZ (16 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				Alastair said:
			
		

> looks fantastic ollie,
> how often are you doing water changes and how much if so, are you adding ferts etc?



Hi Alastair,
I haven't done a w/c for nearly a month, and only added ferts once. I haven't settled on a routine just watching and reacting as required.
Im using a diy NPK mix using KNO3, K2PO4, MgNO3 and using easylife profito for micros. I have super hard water but no Mg in it, so the ferts have been chosen to suit and it seems to make a difference compared to not adding the extra Mg.


----------



## faizal (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> A few close ups, sorry for the quality, I'm stuck with my phone camera till I buy a new one



This is my most favourate non co2 tank. Nice,..crisp & clean. There's no need to apologise Ollie,...I see no fault in the pictures' quality. The plants are looking so vibrant & healthy.  ,...especially the crypts,...they kind of look like Cryptocoryne petchii. 

A great job & a truly inspirational tank for non co2 lovers.


----------



## awtong (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

What are the crypt's Ollie?  Are they Bullosa at the top and Petchii lower down by the path?  Crypt's look great BTW.

Andy


----------



## OllieNZ (18 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				faizal said:
			
		

> This is my most favourate non co2 tank. Nice,..crisp & clean. There's no need to apologise Ollie,...I see no fault in the pictures' quality. The plants are looking so vibrant & healthy.  ,...especially the crypts,...they kind of look like Cryptocoryne petchii.
> 
> A great job & a truly inspirational tank for non co2 lovers.



Thank you  . 
The problem I have with the camera is, to get a clear low noise shot I need to use ISO 100 and I dont have a steady enough have to keep it blur free.



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> What are the crypt's Ollie?  Are they Bullosa at the top and Petchii lower down by the path?  Crypt's look great BTW.
> 
> Andy



I bought the big ones are from the Aquafleur stand at Vivarium and were labeled "diversen"(which I've just found out is dutch for various  ) I am not sure but looking at their catalouge the most likley is C. Bullosa but the leaves dont seem textured enough....
The small one I have no Idea it may be Petchii. It was green when I put it in but turned brown over a couple of weeks so no idea really.

As a side note, I picked up my congo tetras at the weekend they are settling in well and the stauro seems to be going well so far.


----------



## awtong (19 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

My Bullosa have lost a lot of their leaf texture as they have matured and yours look quite similar to the ones I have and the ones I bought at the weekend.

I have just bought some Petchii and the leaves are green and pointed.  I have a feeling these will change as the immersed leaves replace them.  They could be something else though tricky to tell!  The point about Diversen is interesting I bought 4 pots at the weekend thinking it was the variety.  I thought 2 pots looked slightly different to the other 2 pots.  I thought it was emmersed vs immersed leaves.  Guess I will have to look at the catalogue to see what they are.

Once settled I would love to see pic's of the Congo tetra's.

Andy


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Once settled I would love to see pic's of the Congo tetra's.
> 
> Andy


Will do. They are only 2ins at the moment but seem to be colouring up nicely (I have gone with an all male group though). Yours look ace how big are they?


----------



## awtong (21 Jun 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

I have found that the colours are a bit more vibrant when some ladies are around.  might be worth considering a few at a later date if you have room.  My females have now gone a nice green colour now they are mature and are quite nice in a subtle way.  My biggest males are probably 8cm including the tails but were quite small when I got them.  They seem to be quick growing fish in my experience.

Andy


----------



## faizal (23 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Hey Ollie,   any updates on how this is coming along? I forgot to ask this before but how much light do you have running over the tank & how long is the duration of your photoperiod?


----------



## OllieNZ (29 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Sorry for the late reply Faizal,
Im running 1x54w t5 for 9hrs.
Im having a few issues with algae at the moment as the tank has been getting alot of sunlight in the afternoons and I havent had time to maintain it as required. The corymbosa is growing out of the water, the compacta is now 10-12inches tall and my moss got mugged by bga and let go of its rock. I've got a bit more time over the next couple of weeks so hopefully I can get on top of it and get some pics up.


----------



## OllieNZ (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*





Congos!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Fantastic looking fish Ollie


----------



## Ady34 (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

beauties!


----------



## Antipofish (31 Jul 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Congos ! And stunning ones at that  Nice choice


----------



## awtong (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*



			
				OllieNZ said:
			
		

> Congos!



Strong orange on those.  Beautiful fish.  I might be jelous if I didn't have a tank full of them already   

How big are they?

Andy


----------



## OllieNZ (1 Aug 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Thanks all.
They are 2 1/2 -3 inches and colours arent to bad for an all male group. I also added 4 porthole catfish to tank the day I took this (you can see one in the bottom of the pic) they seem to be settling in well and becoming bolder so hopefully I can get some pics of them in the next few days


----------



## OllieNZ (3 Aug 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*





I think these guys have to be one of the coolest catfish I've ever kept, bold as brass, quite active and more than happy to compete with other tank mates for food.

Well only 1 more type of fish left to add, ctenopoma acutirostre my lfs was out of stock so will have to wait till they get more in.


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Aug 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*

Well a quick update before I go and do some slash and burn gardening




So much for compacta staying small  

And the corymbosa reaching for the sky



Its curled where its been stuck under the lid


----------



## OllieNZ (4 Aug 2012)

*Re: Ollie's 120x45x45: New Pics*





Well I've hacked everything back and added a lily from my 60cm, not sure I like it but ill give it a couple of weeks and see.


----------



## mario (21 Oct 2012)

Hi Ollie, how is the tank doing?
I am very interested in the long term development of low tech tanks.

Cheers,
Mario


----------



## OllieNZ (21 Oct 2012)

mario said:
			
		

> Hi Ollie, how is the tank doing?
> I am very interested in the long term development of low tech tanks.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mario



Im shutting it down at the moment and have no final shot sorry. It was still doing very well though.


----------



## mario (22 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I'll look forward to the next one then!

Mario


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Oct 2012)

mario said:
			
		

> Thanks for your reply, I'll look forward to the next one then!
> 
> Mario



Won't be in this tank unfortunately as its being sold.


----------

